# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Swamp eel!

## Shaihulud

Cute huh? Had it since 2007, this is an old picture. I had more than 10 of them at varied sizes, some which I caught from a pond and some which Eman kindly donated to me. Most went into a 1.5x1x1 ft tank, some went into my office tank. Most of them had died since (by jumping out) they can breath air to some extent. I still have 2 of them in a 1.5x1x1ft tank, im sad to say they are at almost 1m length each.



This is a different eel which lived in my office tank, it jumped tank and died :Crying: , it actually jumped 3 times, but was rescued the previous 2 times. I still have no idea how he escaped last as the tank is covered securely (so I thought) with eggcrates, possily it squirmed through the holes (he is very thick however). You can see its very interactive, comes out when we knock on the tank and especially when I place the siphon in to feed it bloodworms.

----------


## Shaihulud

Here is my new batch of eels, had 4 but due to cannibalism left with only 3 :Opps:  They were the size of tubifex worms but who would have thought it now? Feeding on moina and tubifex worms mainly. I comm it with snails to create detritus.

Eel coming up for abit of air :Jump for joy:

----------


## vinz

Keep the pictures coming. Really interesting fishes you have.  :Smile: 

I find fishes have a knack of finding holes to jump through.

I noticed a shrimp in the tank of the second eel. It has no interest in them as food?

----------


## Shaihulud

Here is my 2 eels in my 1.5 ft home tank feeding on some massivore delite, it looks like overcrowding :Shocked:  Would you believe that there were 5 in there previously? Of course they were much smaller than. There are also over a hundred wild type shrimp in there. When they are smaller they ate the shrimp, but the eels seems to prefer a fish diet. The one actively eating was a stunted specimen due to competition from the rest, after most of them were released/transferred/died it grew from less than 30cm to the size it is in 2 month....

The grand old man of the tank. It is a bully ad bites the smaller eel. When tempted, it will raise its head 10cm+ vertically out of the tank to eat food, I don't do it anymore as it encourages him to try ways to escape! It is about 1m long.

----------


## veryboring

They actually sell this as food in some restuarants

----------


## bryan

You can get live ones from the supermarkets as well. I had one as a pet briefly when it got washed up from a canal after a storm. Let it go when faced with too much oppsition at home.

----------


## Shaihulud

Luckily I lived by myself! My fish are all in my room anyway, that was why I was able to recover them when they jump, it was just besides my bed. Although there was the time when my 4 ft tank leaked.... Yeah see this sold in Sheng Siong or Giant sometimes. Eman found the eels in a drain outside his home.

----------


## wj tan

wow, very nice. where did u catch it?

----------


## chuckytilly

any chance to purchase any of the smaller size ones?

----------


## bossteck

Hope you can get a bigger tank soon.  :Smile:

----------

